# Kritik einer Dichtung



## Löwenfrau

Hello!

I only know the word 'Dichtung' as 'poem'. But in this context this doesn't seem to make any sense: 


"Kritik einer Dichtung hätte keinen Sinn, wenn man nicht annähme, daß ein bestimmter Charakter in einer bestimmten Weise handeln müßte." Mauthner


Is it possible that it means something else? Or I didn't understand Mauthner's reasoning?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

_literary criticism


_


----------



## Glockenblume

_poem = Gedicht
Dichtung_ ist etwas anderes als _Gedicht_.
Gedichte sind eine Art von Dichtung, aber der Begriff _Dichtung _ist weiter gefasst:
Dazu zählen verschiedene Arten poetischer Gedichte, aber auch andere Texte.
Je nachdem, wer das Wort _Dichtung _verwendet, können dem unter anderem folgende Kriterien zur Abgrenzung von anderen Texten zugrunde liegen:
- Die Form dient dazu, den Inhalt unmittelbarer auszudrücken (auch wenn Reime, Verse usw. nicht unbedingt nötig sind).
- Der Stoff geht über Alltäglichkeiten hinaus.
- ...


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Glockenblume said:


> _poem = Gedicht
> Dichtung_ ist etwas anderes als _Gedicht_.
> Gedichte sind eine Art von Dichtung, aber der Begriff _Dichtung _ist weiter gefasst:
> Dazu zählen verschiedene Arten poetischer Gedichte, aber auch andere Texte.
> Je nachdem, wer das Wort _Dichtung _verwendet, können dem unter anderem folgende Kriterien zur Abgrenzung von anderen Texten zugrunde liegen:
> - Die Form dient dazu, den Inhalt unmittelbarer auszudrücken (auch wenn Reime, Verse usw. nicht unbedingt nötig sind).
> - Der Stoff geht über Alltäglichkeiten hinaus.
> - ...


Jegliche _fiction_ Literatur ist Dichtung. Deshalb schlug ich _literary criticism_ vor.


----------



## Glockenblume

Schimmelreiter said:


> Jegliche _fiction_ Literatur ist Dichtung.


Das mag eine mögliche Definition sein, aber es gibt auch andere:
Für manche Autoren ist Dichtung eine Art "höhere" Literatur, entweder unter formalen oder inhaltlichen Gesichtspunkten.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Sorry, I made a mistake: I understand Dichtung as Poesie. (I know poems are Gedichte).


----------



## Glockenblume

Löwenfrau said:


> Sorry, I made a mistake: I understand Dichtung as Poesie. (I know poems are Gedichte).


_Poesie_ ist in der Literaturwissenschaft etwas anderes als _Gedichte_.
_Poesie_ steht im Gegensatz zu _Prosa_: In Prosa spielt der Inhalt eine größere Rolle als die Form.
_Gedicht_ ist eine Textsorte.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Also Dichtung ist eine poetische Literatur (entweder in Prosa oder Poesie)? Statt "Dichtung" könnte der Autor vielleicht "literarisches Werk" geschrieben haben?


----------



## Peek

Ich sehe es ähnlich wie SR, dass es im obengenannten Kontext, um den Begriff _"Dichtung"_ im Sinne von _"etwas Erdachtem"_ oder _"etwas Erfundenem"_ geht.
(Warum sollte man _"Erdachtes/Erfundenes/fiction"_ kritisieren ?) --> "_Kritik ... hätte keinen Sinn, wenn man nicht annähme, ..."_

Mit dem Begriff _"Dichtung"_ konnte ursprünglich irgendein literarisches Werk gemeint sein, im Laufe der Zeit  wurde der Begriff immer häufiger mit _"höherer Literatur"_ oder _"Poesie"_ in Verbindung gebracht. (siehe auch:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dichtung)


----------



## Löwenfrau

"literary criticism" sounds indeed the best option so far.
Just let me see if I understood the whole phrase: he is saying that literary criticism would be pointless unless the critic/the reader expects a sort of action from this or that _character_? He is using "character" in the sense of a fictionally constructed character?
Now it makes sense. I just didn't know that Dichtung could be a fiction work in this sense. In Brazil we use to understand German Dichtung as synonym for Poesie. I don't know where this idea come from, but it's a fact. When we say "Dichter", we understand a poet. If one wants to make a reference to a writer who writes fiction prose, for instance, we say Schriftsteller.


----------



## Glockenblume

Löwenfrau said:


> In Brazil we use to understand German Dichtung as synonym for Poesie.


Beide Begriffe sind sich ähnlich!
Aber zwischen _Dichtung/Poesie _einerseits und _Gedicht_ andererseits besteht ein größerer Unterschied.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Glockenblume said:


> Beide Begriffe sind sich ähnlich!
> Aber zwischen _Dichtung/Poesie _einerseits und _Gedicht_ andererseits besteht ein größerer Unterschied.



I feel that this is getting confuse... 
Let me say again:
In Brazil, we use to understand
Dichtung = Poesie = Poetry
Gedichte = poem
In the text the expression is "Kritik einer Dichtung", I got confused because SR said "literary criticism", and we don't normally understand Dichtung as Literature in general. But then I thought, that's probably a misconcept he have here. But now you say that Dichtung is indeed Poesie.
Now I'm confused again.


----------



## Glockenblume

Löwenfrau said:


> I feel that this is getting confuse...
> Let me say again:
> In Brazil, we use to understand
> Dichtung = Poesie = Poetry
> Gedichte = poem
> In the text the expression is "Kritik einer Dichtung", I got confused because SR said "literary criticism", and we don't normally understand Dichtung as Literature in general. But then I thought, that's probably a misconcept he have here. But now you say that Dichtung is indeed Poesie.
> Now I'm confused again.


Möglichweise hat sich, wie Peek anmerkt (#9), der Begriff _Dichtung_ im Laufe der Zeit gewandelt:
> früher: Dichtung als Begriff für fiktionale Literatur überhaupt
> heute: Dichtung als Begriff für "höhere" Literatur; Literatur, die sich vom Alltag abhebt; Literatur, in der die Form genauso wichtig ist wie der Inhalt, die *durch* die Form wirkt ... 
_Poesie_ bedeutet in der *heutigen* Literaturwissenschaft nicht _Gedicht_, sondern den Gegensatz zur _Prosa_:
In der _Prosa_ ist der Inhalt wichtiger als die Form, in der _Poesie_ ist beides gleich wichtig. Ein _Gedicht_ ist *eine* Form von _Poesie_, aber es gibt *auch andere* Formen der_ Poesie._


----------



## Perseas

Löwenfrau said:


> In the text the expression is "Kritik einer Dichtung", I got confused because SR said "literary criticism", and we don't normally understand Dichtung as Literature in general. But then I thought, that's probably a misconcept he have here. But now you say that Dichtung is indeed Poesie.
> Now I'm confused again.


I think the answer is in Peek's post:


Peek said:


> Mit dem Begriff _"Dichtung"_ konnte ursprünglich irgendein literarisches Werk gemeint sein, im Laufe der Zeit  wurde der Begriff immer häufiger mit _"höherer Literatur"_ oder _"Poesie"_ in Verbindung gebracht. (siehe auch:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dichtung)


*cross-posted with Glockenblume


Is "Literaturkritik" a synonym for "Kritik einer Dichtung"? Since the latter translates as "literary criticism", I think yes.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Glockenblume said:


> Möglichweise hat sich, wie Peek anmerkt (#9), der Begriff _Dichtung_ im Laufe der Zeit gewandelt:
> > früher: Dichtung als Begriff für fiktionale Literatur überhaupt
> > heute: Dichtung als Begriff für "höhere" Literatur; Literatur, die sich vom Alltag abhebt; Literatur, in der die Form genauso wichtig ist wie der Inhalt, die *durch* die Form wirkt ...
> _Poesie_ bedeutet in der *heutigen* Literaturwissenschaft nicht _Gedicht_, sondern den Gegensatz zur _Prosa_:
> In der _Prosa_ ist der Inhalt wichtiger als die Form, in der _Poesie_ ist beides gleich wichtig. Ein _Gedicht_ ist *eine* Form von _Poesie_, aber es gibt *auch andere* Formen der_ Poesie._


I see, and in Mauthner's Zeit it is more likely to mean fictional literature, correct?
And, just a curiosity: do you have an equivalent for "poetic prose"? Poetische Prosa? Because this literary gender, of course, intends to fuse this two different genders which are, as you said, always referred to as "Gegensatz" to each other...


----------



## Glockenblume

Löwenfrau said:


> do you have an equivalent for "poetic prose"? Poetische Prosa? Because this literary gender, of course, intends to fuse this two different genders which are, as you said, always referred to as "Gegensatz" to each other...


Ich frage mich, ob damit nicht schlicht und einfach "poetische Texte" gemeint sind. Eventuell könnte man vielleicht je nach 
Textart hinzufügen: "eine poetische Erzählung", "ein poetischer Roman" usw.
Welche (deutschen) Texte würdest Du denn mit "poetic prose" bezeichnen?


----------



## Löwenfrau

Glockenblume said:


> Ich frage mich, ob damit nicht schlicht und einfach "poetische Texte" gemeint sind. Eventuell könnte man vielleicht je nach
> Textart hinzufügen: "eine poetische Erzählung", "ein poetischer Roman" usw.
> Welche (deutschen) Texte würdest Du denn mit "poetic prose" bezeichnen?




I wasn't thinking in a German Text in particular, but more in Baudelaire's "Petits Poèmes en Prose". But in German I could give Georg Trakl as an example: besides his versified poems, he also wrote texts which had the same content as his poems, only that not versified. In Brazil, for instance, people call it "prose poems/ poems in prose".


----------



## Glockenblume

Löwenfrau said:


> I wasn't thinking in a German Text in particular, but more in Baudelaire's "Petits Poèmes en Prose". But in German I could give Georg Trakl as an example: besides his versified poems, he also wrote texts which had the same content as his poems, only that not versified. In Brazil, for instance, people call it "prose poems/ poems in prose".


Ein _poetischer_ Text, kann, aber muss nicht in Versform geschrieben sein - anders als ein _Gedicht_, das gewöhnlich in Versform geschrieben ist.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Glockenblume said:


> Ein _poetischer_ Text, kann, aber muss nicht in Versform geschrieben sein - anders als ein _Gedicht_, das gewöhnlich in Versform geschrieben ist.



I agree. Whether you call it a poetic prose or simply poetic text is not relevant.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, Löwenfrau,
I just read it.

I hope I do not multiply the confusion.
I hope I can clarify something.

Dichtung is a word with "ung" and so, depending on context it may mean the process of producing or the result of producing a literary work.

As the others already said, it may be prose, or poetry, I want to add drama (theatre texts).

Because of "eine Dichtung" it is the result. I think in most context it is the result.

I think the most general definition is therefore: literary work - if you translate (gedichtetes) "Literarisches Werk"="Dichtung"= work of literature.

I agree that it may imply higher style today. So we seldom use "Dichtung" now for trivial literature.

Do not forget the singular:
"eine Dichtung"="einer spezifischen Dichtung" (not Dichtung as form but as concrete work.).com

So it is a literary text. (not prose or poem)

You should find an appropriate word in Portuguese.
Best regards
Bernd

PS: I search the definition in Grimm.

http://www.woerterbuchnetz.de/DWB?lemma=dichtung
http://www.woerterbuchnetz.de/DWB?bookref=2,1071,34



Here it is 4, Dichterwerk.


.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Thanks for clarifying, Hutschi. I now feel more confident about the word Dichtung. (Actually, I had another question... I've read some authors say that it comes from dichten, which means both to compose and to densify/ to turn (or become) dense. Are both etymologies correct?)

But returning to our question here. By all that you said, you don't oppose the translation of "Kritik einer Dichtung" with "literary criticism", do you?


----------



## Glockenblume

Löwenfrau said:


> I've read some authors say that it comes from dichten, which means both to compose and to densify/ to turn (or become) dense. Are both etymologies correct?


Yes, they are. But the meaning _to densify/ to turn (or become) dense_ was the origin meaning:
Man fasst eine ganze Welt in wenige Worte. 
Jedes Wort hat nicht nur eine Bedeutung, sondern auch zahlreiche Konnotationen, aus denen heraus sich dann wieder ganz andere Perspektiven eröffnen: da entsteht dann eine ganz eigene Atmosphäre.


----------



## bearded

Löwenfrau said:


> And, just a curiosity: do you have an equivalent for "poetic prose"? Poetische Prosa?


I think the equivalent could be eine 'dichterische Prosa'. In my opinion, this would be a prose with a poetic 'flavour'. In my language, 'una prosa poetica'.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Glockenblume said:


> Yes, they are. But the meaning _to densify/ to turn (or become) dense_ was the origin meaning:
> Man fasst eine ganze Welt in wenige Worte.
> Jedes Wort hat nicht nur eine Bedeutung, sondern auch zahlreiche Konnotationen, aus denen heraus sich dann wieder ganz andere Perspektiven eröffnen: da entsteht dann eine ganz eigene Atmosphäre.



That's very interesting, and beautiful too.


----------

